# Vizsla Club of Northern California Field Trial photo montage



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

We are especially blessed with great volunteers in our club. This past weekend's trial went so smooth, it was perfection. Pam Lambros has a long history of capturing the essence of our events and outdid herself in her production of this video montage set to very relevant lyrics (for those who have trialed you will understand). I hope you enjoy at least a portion as much as we did.

https://youtu.be/NCCHcLkeNVE


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you for posting the video.
I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

another GREAT V word !!!! Volunteers !!!!!! PIKE a member of a Very small sportsmans club - in a Very small town - in a Very small state - yes they have produced 9 UFTA national champions !! VVe sit in AWE ! 2 give back - is it's own reward !!!!!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I miss field trialing! It is such a great adventure each time out.

Thanks for sharing Ken. Now to get retired and find more time.

Something to look forward to. Until then I'll keep on hiking the hills and hunting when I can behind the best darn versatile hunting dog breed PERIOD!

Happy trails and trials,
RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Do you mind posting the dogs that placed?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Look what I found on our twitter account.
So happy someone took the time to arrange all the pictures for us to enjoy.
1960/70/80s Vizsla Field Trials 
https://youtu.be/PfxEsgRdxfs


----------

